# Fulcrum Racing Zero



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Just a heads up on an over-the-top deal for those who like these kinds of wheels...

Fulcrum Racing 0 Dark Clincher HG Wheelset

50% off coupon: BF2012 

~$760 shipped


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

I got those wheels and I am very happy with them.
Fulcrum Racing Zero Competition Limited Edition 2012


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

NTA said:


> I got those wheels and I am very happy with them.
> Fulcrum Racing Zero Competition Limited Edition 2012


Here is the actual total after applying coupon code (this includes shipping):

Grand Total	$754.47


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

great price !:thumbsup:


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't tell whether these have a shimano or campy freehub.


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

mendo said:


> I can't tell whether these have a shimano or campy freehub.


HG= Hyperglide => Shimano


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

How about Bontrager Aeolus 5 D3 clincher wheelset for $1350 at the same site? Also a screaming deal.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmmm I am currently trying to make my homework and learn about wheels as I want to buy a new set for next summer.

I was looking for a custom set (like white industries, cxray and kinlin xr279) but these racing 0 at that price... Would that be better?

Should I get all excited for these now?


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

Wadl said:


> Hmmm I am currently trying to make my homework and learn about wheels as I want to buy a new set for next summer.
> 
> I was looking for a custom set (like white industries, cxray and kinlin xr279) but these racing 0 at that price... Would that be better?
> 
> Should I get all excited for these now?


I like your White Industries/CXRay/XR279 idea ...


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

morgan1819 said:


> I like your White Industries/CXRay/XR279 idea ...


Same. 

The T11s are super easy to service, and a stouter rim like the XC279 makes for a solid ride quality.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wadl said:


> Should I get all excited for these now?


Run, run to your bank! That's a screaming deal. I've got the Campy Shamals (pretty much the exact same wheels) and they are a tough set of wheels. 
I'm 185lbs and had them for 4 years and still true!


----------



## wrongway (Aug 1, 2006)

get 'em before they're gone. I did earlier today.

Thanks for the tip G-Nome!


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

wrongway said:


> get 'em before they're gone. I did earlier today.
> 
> Thanks for the tip G-Nome!


They're gone!


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm surprised they even had stock for that long. This will get filed somewhere on the "deal of the year" list. 

Somehow, the Cycleops Jet Fluid Pro Trainer is still in stock though. It's not on the same level of deal as the Fulcrums, but still noteworthy. Don't sleep....

CycleOps Jet Fluid Pro Indoor Trainer


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

It's almost good they are out of stock lol that's one less thong on my mind. Because of those wheels, I now have the 7900 c24 on my mind (damned search!!)


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Wadl said:


> It's almost good they are out of stock lol that's one less thong on my mind. Because of those wheels, I now have the 7900 c24 on my mind (damned search!!)


Agreed. Half the reason I posted this deal here is so it would sell out even quicker, and I wouldn't have to feel tempted any longer. Black Friday is going to be the death of my bank account.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 1, 2006)

Just as I suspected, too good to be true. They cancelled my order due to a "problem" with their distributor.


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

wrongway said:


> Just as I suspected, too good to be true. They cancelled my order due to a "problem" with their distributor.


You could always head to Bikediscount.de and get a set of the *2013* Fulcrum Race Zero for ~$790. 
Fulcrum Racing Zero schwarz-weiss Shimano 8/9/10/11-fach

Except that I bought the last set


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

FuelForThought said:


> You could always head to Bikediscount.de and get a set of the *2013* Fulcrum Race Zero for ~$790.
> Fulcrum Racing Zero schwarz-weiss Shimano 8/9/10/11-fach
> 
> Except that I bought the last set


I ordered a lot from them (all my RED 2012 parts) but the problem I can see ordering wheels there, is that every box arriving home was damaged... demolished in fact.

Luckily, every parts was undamaged. But I would be afraid to ordered wheels from them...


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

Wadl said:


> I ordered a lot from them (all my RED 2012 parts) but the problem I can see ordering wheels there, is that every box arriving home was damaged... demolished in fact.
> 
> Luckily, every parts was undamaged. But I would be afraid to ordered wheels from them...


Hmmm. Now I am scared. Will let you know how the wheels survive the travel.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

wrongway said:


> Just as I suspected, too good to be true. They cancelled my order due to a "problem" with their distributor.


I see SBR have them back in stock now, of course the coupon no longer works.


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

Well, it took a little while (26 days to be exact) but the wheels arrived today. More importantly, the wheels are in pristine condition. Not a single dent on the box either.

The wait was OK as I was recovering from injury during these past few weeks but it was the longest I ever had to wait for a shipment to make it from anywhere in the world. I have ordered from Bike24 before and the packages arrived within a week using the same shipping method (DHL). My guess is that large items are transported by boat/truck instead of air.

Anyway, if you want to get them fast, Bike-Discount may not be the place to go.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice to hear go got them in good condition. I usualy get my stuff from them in less than 5 business days too. I stil don't know which wheels to get though!!! 

You should post pics!!!


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

Here you go!
I did not take pictures of the skewers and other accessories. Wheels look very bling.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Very nice!!!

It so hard to choose a wheelset!!!


----------

